# Balancing local application



## Jack87 (Nov 12, 2010)

I have two links, and would make a balance between them. The application should be balanced runs locally (on the same machine with the links) and routing with different fibs is not working. Does anyone know a way to do this?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 12, 2010)

Looked at lagg(4)?


----------



## Jack87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Dutch.
No, I had already given a short look, there plus some solution other than this? I was testing using setsockopt with SO_SETFIB, but I can only change my table after creating the connection. Is there any way to fix this?


----------

